# white/grey thick cotton like substance.



## wagz (Aug 6, 2012)

Hello,

I've been noticing this stuff on my driftwood, but now is moved onto the stems/stalks of plants. It is white/light grey, and looks like a cloud surround plant or stuck to driftwood. Any idea what it is? I have brushed it off dw before, but it comes back quick. Have done some googling and it may be a fungus, or just part of tank life that will take care of itself. Not sure. Pics. Hazy, as camera would focus on whatever is closest, cant focus manually.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

That is usually a fungus, and some fish (Mostly Loricariads) will eat it. Is your tank close to ready for livestock? Would you want to add some Otos (smaller tank) or Bristlenose Pleco (Larger tank)? 

Otherwise keep on cleaning it away so it does not get out of hand. 

Most fungi live on dead or dying things, like fallen leaves, uneaten fish food and similar things.


----------



## Emily6 (Feb 14, 2006)

Ditto what Diane said- sometimes it's just a reaction to new organic items in the tank, too- new driftwood or new stones. It is a fungus, though, and shouldn't cause great alarm.  Easier to wait out than algae.


----------



## Flear (Sep 29, 2012)

had something simular to that in g/f's tank, ... before she realized she was over-feeding it was appearing everywhere.

when feeding was corrected the stuff remained, didn't get worse, but didn't dissapear either


----------

